

Humble Bundle accepts Bitcoin through Coinbase - samweinberg
http://support.humblebundle.com/customer/portal/articles/1139817-bitcoin-faq

======
fsckin
Their payment button could use a little more styling... seems a little bland
in comparison.

------
ch4ch4
Wow, three games for one bitcent!

